# Shift waterless wash



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

As we know there are many many waterless car washes, some good, some average and some downright useless (I should know I've bought plenty) but this is definitely one of the better ones.
Got and used the free sample and so pleased with its performance so I bought 5 litres because it works out a lot cheaper than buying it in 500mls.

https://shiftcarcare.com/


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

Ive got 10 litres of Megs D114, but always up for a free sample! will try this out.


----------



## malvern_man (Dec 2, 2020)

Not really free when you've got to pay nearly £3.00 postage :lol::lol:

It's not stopped me signing up for my 'free' sample though.


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

I've gone for the sample, know its 3 quid but worth a shot 

Sent from my SM-G781B using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Be interested in how it compares to others…

Do you get the sample box inc a microfibre towel etc as shown in the picture ?

A subsidiary of Auto Finesse…

GET INVOLVED FOLLOW SHIFT

Facebook
Twitter
Instagram
YouTube
 2021 Shift Car Care A brand owned & operated by Auto Finesse Ltd


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Andyblue said:


> Be interested in how it compares to others…
> 
> Do you get the sample box inc a microfibre towel etc as shown in the picture ?


I did mate, £2.95 postage


----------



## SteveW (Feb 21, 2006)

malvern_man said:


> Not really free when you've got to pay nearly £3.00 postage :lol::lol:
> 
> It's not stopped me signing up for my 'free' sample though.


Nope didn't stop me either :lol:


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

30% Discount use code 1stSHIFT


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Free sample get in there!!

Cant resist.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Quite a fan of waterless washes. Ordered my sample this morning


----------



## Marco Polo (Jun 24, 2016)

It goes against my natural instincts but hang the expense of the £2.95 postage - sample ordered. Looking forward to my first experience of a waterless wash!


----------



## PaulAT (Jun 29, 2021)

Ordered too. 

I have some Adams Rinseless diluted down to a Waterless Wash so I will see how it compares. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

Seems very expensive for 5 litres of RTU product. In my own miserly way of being an absolute cheapskate, I've just picked up a litre of Triplewax Waterless Wash for £1.25 from Asda. When 1 litre spray bottles are a quid, its not a bad price and I'll use it for a different concentration of rinseless wash (probably waterless dilution) when it's empty.


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

Came in the post today. So ive been using rinseless washes exclusively for around 10 years (ONR, Wolfs Mean Green, ECh20 and settled on Megs D114). Never really used a proper waterless wash as IMO it works out too expensive and Id probably use 500ml+ to do the wash.

However after using Shift just now, I am super impressed! now ive not used any other waterless wash to compare it to but it felt super lubricated under the mf cloth, it had no problem cleaning the panel as it wasnt too dirty and its also got some form of protection on it.

But the finish it left, Im in love with the slickness of whatever its left behind. Im super tempted to order 5l of it so their free sample tactic has certainly worked on me, however £50+ for 5 litres is not great value. If it takes me ~ 250ml to clean the car then its only 20 washes. When I got 1 US gallon on D114 for £20 and It uses 30ml to wash the car, I get over 100 washes, hmmm.

1631800330330 by joe blogggs, on Flickr

1631800330314 by joe blogggs, on Flickr


----------



## Marco Polo (Jun 24, 2016)

Received my 100ml sample today and tried it out on my XKR. I had used the AG Polar System on it last weekend and only been out in it a couple of times since. One time was on Tuesday when it rained here. I had to go on some rural/country roads so nothing too bad apart from one small section where a farmer decided to cross the road with his herd of cows for milking but I was going slowly so not much spatter. Here is what it looked like before:














































And here's the after:














































The result is good but not better than the original finish left by the Polar Seal. I was disappointed by the amount of Shift that I had to use (or maybe I just used too much?). The 100ml sample was only enough for the bonnet, front grille and valance, and offside so to do the whole car including the windows and wheels, I would need at least 500ml.

I didn't do the wheel arch flanges or the wheels themselves and I was very nervous about doing the door sills and rocker panels - it is just not something I feel comfortable about doing without plenty of water/shampoo to wash away the grit. I would need an awful lot of Shift to be able to do these more exposed areas. I understand the theory but am just not convinced about it in practice. The same would apply to all waterless washes for me. Maybe I'm too traditional and set in my ways but it just feels wrong to be wiping a microfibre full of grit on my paintwork - I just don't see how the harsh debris can be suspended above the surface and can be wiped away without scratching. I'd be happy to use it as a Quick Detailer but only to clean off light dust or finger marks. I'm willing to be convinced otherwise if somone can point me to a detailing video showing the before and after of long term use with no swirls in evidence.


----------



## PaulAT (Jun 29, 2021)

Received but not used yet.

I remember seeing in the website claims of being able to do 4 cars with the sample bottle and 20 cars with the 500ml bottle - quite the difference from what Marco has used. I’m more inclined to believe Marco. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cole_scirocco (Mar 5, 2012)

Got mine about 3 weeks ago. Still on the dining roomtable.


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Cole_E91 said:


> Got mine about 3 weeks ago. Still on the dining roomtable.


Same with mine, just plopped in a room so far, need to give it a whirl

Sent from my SM-G781B using Tapatalk


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

My good friend President Swirl tried this as a qd on my bmw I'm selling, the tester is enough do the car at least 5 times, gives a nice shine, of course not used to its true capability yet


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

50% Off everything


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

DIESEL DAVE said:


> 50% Off everything


Very tempted to get 5l of the stuff, I do like the slick feel it leaves behind. Im sure I could even cut it 1:1 with water and itll be fine as my car is never that dirty.


----------

